# Any MMA fans out there?



## thunderrod (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm a big GSP fan, but he got his ass kicked, and didn't deserve to retain his title. Lost every round. At the end GSP Looked like chopped liver, and Hendricks didn't have a mark on him. BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Label (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, big GSP fan here myself. He lost that fight. He knows he lost that fight. Can't blame him for the decision though its the horrible Nevada state athletic commission. There will be a rematch.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/sports/556093-everything-mma-thread.html


----------

